# Did Naruto & Sasuke lose their demigod powers or not?



## Kor (Dec 11, 2014)

They lost their hands which held the ying/yin seals given to them by the Sage, but Sasuke had his eye covered and I don't think it was told if they still had them.

It would explain how Naruto is 'Hokage of the World' and shows everyone their his bitch by keeping them waiting.

Also Choji and that random chick from Lightning Country? wut


----------



## Undead (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd like to assume it was a temporary gift that was taken back after the fight, similar to how Obito temporarily gave Kakashi the dual Sharingans for a short time.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sasuke kept the Rinnegan in his left eye, but that was about it.  Naruto doesn't really need demigod powers as Kurama's jinchuriki.


----------



## Undead (Dec 11, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> Sasuke kept the Rinnegan in his left eye, but that was about it.  Naruto doesn't really need demigod powers as Kurama's jinchuriki.


How do you know? Isn't his left eye covered by his hair? Can't say for sure if he has it or not.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 11, 2014)

From the manga, Sasuke kept his Rinnegan at least to the end of 699, which should be several weeks after the Kaguya fight.  He also has it two years in the future.  From Kishimoto,



Presumably, if he still has the Rinnegan two years in the future, then he won't lose it.  Otherwise, Naruto doesn't used his Six Paths Sage Mode in The Last.  Probably both Naruto and Sasuke lost the Six Paths chakra they received from Rikudou sennin.  So no more creating eyes or using that black chidori. 

Both are still demigods, though.  Naruto is probably stronger than every other ninja combined, not including Sasuke (and Toneri, I guess).  Same goes for Sasuke.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 11, 2014)

Sasuke awakened the Sharinnegan on his own(Hashirama gave him his chakra & Kabuto pumped him full of the first's DNA). I have very little doubt he lost the rikudo chakra Hagoromo threw his way when his left arm was destroyed.

In all likelihood, Naruto lost his rikudo powers too, however currently contains Yang+Yin Kurama in his gut and Mokuton through his artificial arm.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Sasuke awakened the Sharinnegan on his own(Hashirama gave him his chakra & Kabuto pumped him full of the first's DNA). I have very little doubt he lost the rikudo chakra Hagoromo threw his way when his left arm was destroyed.
> 
> In all likelihood, Naruto lost his rikudo powers too, however currently contains Yang+Yin Kurama in his gut and Mokuton through his artificial arm.


Hagoromo said that Naruto would retain all the powers of the Biju due to their chakra being inside him, due to him being the Biju's meeting place. He never lost his Rikudo Sage Mode.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 11, 2014)

Naruto was able to fight Toneri still soo I don't think he lost much strength if any at all, Sasuke still has his eye and has learned how to use it better. Shit I think they both got stronger on their terms.


----------



## Undead (Dec 11, 2014)

Hexa said:


> From the manga, Sasuke kept his Rinnegan at least to the end of 699, which should be several weeks after the Kaguya fight.  He also has it two years in the future.  From Kishimoto,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 11, 2014)

> Hagoromo said that Naruto would retain all the powers of the Biju due to their chakra being inside him, due to him being the Biju's meeting place. He never lost his Rikudo Sage Mode.



I never said he wouldn't retain access to their individual traits(Saiken's acid, Son's Lava) in a pinch, but Rikudo Sage Mode has been stated to be a gift from Hagoromo.



> *Six Paths Sage Mode (六道仙人モード, Rikudō Sennin Mōdo), Sage Justu / Ninjutsu* used by Naruto. Most of this page is too blurry to read, so I can only translate some of it.
> 
> *The big header basically says it's a gift from the ancestor of shinobi* that grants a supernatural mental state allowing for the complete, universal comprehension of all things.
> 
> ...



All this on top of going Biju Sage Mode instead of RSM in the movie points to him not having the form in his arsenal anymore.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 11, 2014)

It sucks how he lost that awesome design, and got replaced with this lame one in the movie! 

oh well, we  might never know for sure. He does not need all that power anyway as he's still damn powerful!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kyu said:


> I never said he wouldn't retain access to their individual traits(Saiken's acid, Son's Lava) in a pinch, but Rikudo Sage Mode has been stated to be a gift from Hagoromo.
> 
> 
> 
> All this on top of going Biju Sage Mode instead of RSM in the movie points to him not having the form in his arsenal anymore.


Six Path Sage Mode, and the Six Path Sage Technique which is derived from it are only accessible when all nine Biju are sealed into a single person. Naruto has access to that since the Biju's are inside his body still. 

The 'new mode' seems to be new because he had 100% Kurama inside him on top of the other Biju. He retained the ability to fly (Six Path Trait), said to still the Six Path Chakra (which combined with Hamara's is able to destroy the weapon).

Naruto never lost anything, his form grew and changed as he got more powerful.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 11, 2014)

They lost the seals Rikudo gave them and the abilities that came with it like the healing and black Chidori, but only that. They retained the Rinnegan/Rikudo SM. 

The seals went back to Hagoromo before they even lost them the final fight, so losing their arms are irrelevant as far as their Rikudo power goes.



Kyu said:


> Sasuke awakened the Sharinnegan on his own(Hashirama gave him his chakra & Kabuto pumped him full of the first's DNA). I have very little doubt he lost the rikudo chakra Hagoromo threw his way when his left arm was destroyed.



He got Rinnegan from Hagoromo though, not from mixing like Madara did. Databook pretty much confirms it. Never said to have gotten any of Hashirama's power or DNA either. Kabuto just used his cells to heal him.

They lost the seals when they sealed Kaguya, so I don't see why losing it after the seals were gone would affect them in any way.



> In all likelihood, Naruto lost his rikudo powers too, however currently contains Yang+Yin Kurama in his gut and Mokuton through his artificial arm.



Didn't Toneri steal his Rikudo chakra in the movie or something. Or was that just in the fake spoiler. Don't know.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 11, 2014)

They basically lost that very last level-up ( healing, levitating, black chidori) but retained everything else. But even after losing the god-level powers, Naruto and Sasuke are still the most powerful in the narutoverse.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 11, 2014)

Arinna said:


> They basically lost that very last level-up ( healing, levitating, black chidori) but retained everything else. But even after losing the god-level powers, Naruto and Sasuke are still the most powerful in the narutoverse.


They didn't loose anything, Arinna. The only thing they lost were the Yin and Yang seals on their palms which are required form Rikudo Chibaku Tensei. They still possess the Six Path Chakra that Hagoromo gave them, Naruto still possesses Six Path Senjutsu (just a new form with both Kurama's in him) and Sasuke possesses the Rinnegan.


----------



## klutchii (Dec 11, 2014)

Unfortunately it does seem like naruto has lost his six paths form, which sucks cause that form was badass.

I thought he might have retained it cause it seems he was flying in the movie, but its been confirmed by takl (and others who have seen it) that naruto wasn't flying but jumping around, and the only thing that could be seen as"flying" was the kissing scene, but it was only because naruto rasengen'd the floor which propelled them upwards( and the moons gravity)


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 11, 2014)

klutchii said:


> Unfortunately it does seem like naruto has lost his six paths form, which sucks cause that form was badass.
> 
> I thought he might have retained it cause it seems he was flying in the movie, but its been confirmed by takl (and others who have seen it) that naruto wasn't flying but jumping around, and the only thing that could be seen as"flying" was the kissing scene, but it was only because naruto rasengen'd the floor which propelled them upwards( and the moons gravity)


It doesn't make sense that he would lose it though. All he got is a new form from having both halves of Kurama in him.


----------



## klutchii (Dec 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It doesn't make sense that he would lose it though. All he got is a new form from having both halves of Kurama in him.



I agree that it doesn't make for naruto to have lost the form, but having 100% kurama shouldn't 
change his form so drastically. 

Naruto  should also have the rinnegan and 9 tomoe symbol on his back which was present on all the six paths forms but he has lost that as well. I'm confused why the pigmentation from toad sage mode has returned as well...


----------



## Arinna (Dec 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> They didn't loose anything, Arinna. The only thing they lost were the Yin and Yang seals on their palms which are required form Rikudo Chibaku Tensei. They still possess the Six Path Chakra that Hagoromo gave them, Naruto still possesses Six Path Senjutsu (just a new form with both Kurama's in him) and Sasuke possesses the Rinnegan.



Hmmm maybe I should re-read the chapters  sometimes it's a bit hard following the manga since so many things are happening at once...

But man, if they are not losing those powers then they are too OP! Their kids have some big shoes to fill.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 12, 2014)

klutchii said:


> I agree that it doesn't make for naruto to have lost the form, but having 100% kurama shouldn't
> change his form so drastically.
> 
> Naruto  should also have the rinnegan and 9 tomoe symbol on his back which was present on all the six paths forms but he has lost that as well. I'm confused why the pigmentation from toad sage mode has returned as well...


Maybe since that way, Kurama would retain the Sage Mode HE was in when he separated from Naruto to fight Toneri's Gedo Mazo replica?


----------



## Hero (Dec 12, 2014)

What is this 6th paths Naruto lol


----------



## klutchii (Dec 12, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Maybe since that way, Kurama would retain the Sage Mode HE was in when he separated from Naruto to fight Toneri's Gedo Mazo replica?



I don't see how that makes sense, but hopefully kishimoto explains or shows it in the upcoming mini series


----------



## Addy (Dec 12, 2014)

yes, i think  so although it is more apparent with naruto than sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Dec 12, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> He got Rinnegan from Hagoromo though, not from mixing like Madara did. Databook pretty much confirms it. Never said to have gotten any of Hashirama's power or DNA either. Kabuto just used his cells to heal him.



Databook claims his Rinnegan was a gift from Hagoromo (Amenotejikara entry), and a power awakened in addition to the power received from Hagoromo (profile page).


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2014)

He probably has an insufficient amount of the Bijuu chakra. Kurama is inside of him, so that replenished, but the others are doing their own shit.


----------



## Source (Dec 12, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Six Path Sage Mode, and the Six Path Sage Technique which is derived from it are only accessible when all nine Biju are sealed into a single person. Naruto has access to that since the Biju's are inside his body still.
> 
> The 'new mode' seems to be new because he had 100% Kurama inside him on top of the other Biju. He retained the ability to fly (Six Path Trait), said to still the Six Path Chakra (which combined with Hamara's is able to destroy the weapon).
> 
> Naruto never lost anything, his form grew and changed as he got more powerful.



It didn't just change.

It lost the traits that RSM has. No Rinnegan and tomoe on his back, toad sage markings are there, no gudoudama.

Flight hasn't really been confirmed.

I believe Naruto still has it, because, as you said, he still has Six Paths chakra. But what we see in the movie doesn't look like it, at all. And the guidebook that comes with it just calls it Kurama mode. It's description also doesn't make it sound anything like Rikudou Senjutsu.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 12, 2014)

They definitely lost the yin and yang chakra which is likely what gave them the healing and black chidori powers. I don't think they lost anything else. Perhaps Naruto lost his six path sage mode seeing as what he uses in the movie is much more reminiscent of BSM, but who really knows.


----------



## DBZGTKOSDH (Dec 12, 2014)

It is confirmed that Naruto doesn't use any Rikudo Sennin powers in The Last. He doesn't fly, he doesn't have the Guudodama, he doesn't use any Bijuu power but Kurama's, he doesn't use Bijuu-dama Rasenshuriken, and he doesn't heal anyone. He only shows his new Kurama Chakra Mode, he goes Kurama Mode (and fights separately from Kurama), and uses normal Sage Mode with KCM.

BUT, Sasuke still has the Rinnengan, and he also has senjutsu during his fight with Naruto, since his Susano'o arrows clashed with the Guudodamas and weren't erased by them. So, Naruto probably still has the Rikudo Sennin powers, but he just doesn't use them against Toneri because Toneri isn't strong enough to make him use them.

As for the Yin & Yang seals... I personally think that they can still generate them if they want to. The Rikudo Sennin could still generate them after sealing the Juubi after all. And, we can't tell if the seals returned to him, or if they vanished from his hands as well.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Databook claims his Rinnegan was a gift from Hagoromo (Amenotejikara entry), and a power awakened in addition to the power received from Hagoromo (profile page).



Damn that thing's confusing. 



Gunners said:


> He probably has an insufficient amount of the Bijuu chakra. Kurama is inside of him, so that replenished, but the others are doing their own shit.



He can go to the lower level of their minds and get chakra whenever he wants though, just like the first time he learned their names.



DBZGTKOSDH said:


> It is confirmed that Naruto doesn't use any Rikudo Sennin powers in The Last. He doesn't fly, he doesn't have the Guudodama, he doesn't use any Bijuu power but Kurama's, he doesn't use Bijuu-dama Rasenshuriken, and he doesn't heal anyone. He only shows his new Kurama Chakra Mode, he goes Kurama Mode (and fights separately from Kurama), and uses normal Sage Mode with KCM.
> 
> BUT, Sasuke still has the Rinnengan, and he also has senjutsu during his fight with Naruto, since his Susano'o arrows clashed with the Guudodamas and weren't erased by them. So, Naruto probably still has the Rikudo Sennin powers, but he just doesn't use them against Toneri because Toneri isn't strong enough to make him use them.
> 
> As for the Yin & Yang seals... I personally think that they can still generate them if they want to. The Rikudo Sennin could still generate them after sealing the Juubi after all. And, we can't tell if the seals returned to him, or if they vanished from his hands as well.



Toneri was kicking his ass all over the place at first. Even then, stuff like flying would come in handy, but he was seen riding Sai's birds. Assuming they did lose Rikudo's chakra, it would make sense Naruto can't use RSM anymore, since it requires mixing that chakra with the chakra of the nine Bijuu. Rinnegan on the other hand doesn't go away, since even without a host Madara's eyes were still transformed.

Doubt he lost it though. More like they just didn't think it through in the movie.


----------



## The Undying (Dec 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Naruto was able to fight Toneri still soo I don't think he lost much strength if any at all, Sasuke still has his eye and has learned how to use it better. Shit I think they both got stronger on their terms.




Ehhh. I'm not entirely convinced that Toneri is as strong as Kaguya or even a Juubi Jin, but I would agree that Naruto and Sasuke are still the planet's strongest even without demigod powers.


----------



## DBZGTKOSDH (Dec 12, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Toneri was kicking his ass all over the place at first.


Only at first, when Naruto didn't get the chance to even go KCM. The fact that he eventually defeated Toneri in Sage KCM means that Naruto didn't have to go beyond that.



> Even then, stuff like flying would come in handy, but he was seen riding Sai's birds.


Well, he did have Sai's birds, so why use it?


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 12, 2014)

DBZGTKOSDH said:


> Only at first, when Naruto didn't get the chance to even go KCM. The fact that he eventually defeated Toneri in Sage KCM means that Naruto didn't have to go beyond that.



He was struggling for the majority of the fight. If he had more power, makes no sense he'd restrict himself when using that power doesn't even pose a risk to him.



> Well, he did have Sai's birds, so why use it?



Because it makes about as much sense as Onoki carrying Gaara. There were other instances where it would have come in handy too. Really no excuse to not use it unless he can't, but I'll wait until I see the movie myself.


----------



## Alucardemi (Dec 12, 2014)

Its open for discussion, imo. Could be either way, but not conclusive.

Although I would like to think that losing an arm didn't mean that they lost their god-mode half of Hagoromo chakra.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 12, 2014)

I think that was the whole point. Free themselves from Indra and Ashura's chakra. Where the sun & moon symbols were.

About Toneri, Naruto could not win without Hamura's chakra, and Hinata gave her some.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 12, 2014)

I think so. Naruto probably lost the extra bijuu power when he used all their chakra to end mugen tsukiyomi with sasukd. While sasuke retained rinnegan since its kabuto who most likely awoken it for him.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 12, 2014)

The Databook made a distinction between Madara's Jinchuuriki Sage Mode which is derived from Bijuu chakra and Naruto's Six Paths Sage Mode which is something completly different. Its a mystical spiritual state that gives Naruto the ability to use all chakras and ninja arts with extreme mastery.
Being a spiritual mode it canot get lost unless Naruto gets brain damage or something lol
Btw Naruto made a one handed FRS in the movie in freaking BASE and Toneri is fucking Kaguya/Hagoromo level yet Naruto kicked his ass.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Dec 12, 2014)

Sasuke had the requirements to achieve the Rinnegan without Hogoromo's help. He had Hashirama's DNA and chakra infused with Kabuto's special method and Tobirama's cooperation.

But instead of gaining 2 normal Rinnegans, Hogoromo also gave him his chakra and with that Sasuke awakened a single ShaRinnegan. Hogoromo also gave him a seal that allowed him to use other abilities.

Naruto had the requirements to achieve a super SM without Hogoromo's help. He had the chakra of all the Bijuus, that were willing to help him, infused by Obito in his body and half of Kurama inside him.

But instead of gaining a more advanced Bijuu mode, Hogoromo also gave him his chakra and with that Naruto awakened Rikudo's SM. Hogoromo also gave him a seal that allowed him to use other abilities.

After Hogoromo vanished taking the seals he gave them with him, they lose the extra powers of the seals, but they still have what Rikudo's power awakened in them.

Sasuke still has his ShaRinnegan, and Naruto still has Rikudo's SM. But while Sasuke has the ShaRinnegan in whichever circumstances, Naruto can only activate his Rikudo SM if he has the 9 Bijuus within himself in that moment, as Rikudo's SM is a consequence of mixing the chakras of the 9 Bijuus with Naruto's, and with Hogoromo's.

In the film Naruto, probably, only has Kurama's chakra, or at most he has a little amount of the chakra of the rest of the Bijuus. And so he can only enter a Bijuu Sage Mode.


----------



## Akaiyasha (Dec 12, 2014)

They didn't lose them,  more than likely in the last Naruto didn't want to go the extra mile in the movie and start hitting the movie villain with destroy all monsters type barrage of attack. He had/has the capacity inside him for it, it was just unlocked by the sage. He got all the bijuu chakra in him and is the "meeting" place for thrm now. Because of him they can chat with each other so I doubt they wouldn't keep a level of chakra within him.

Sasuke also managed to get Hashirama cells I think from when Kabuto was healing him, which helped along the unlocking of the rinnengan. It was unlocked by the sage as well but it almost always seems to be on. 

I think part of why Naruto hasn't used RM is a practical one. Those that only watch the anime don't know about it. It's the same principle for the games: they'll only have characters unlocked from up until the time the anime has aired. Cross check air dates and game releases if you'd like. Even the movies up until now have been consistent with this "rule".


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 12, 2014)

Hagaromo only took the seals on their hands back that's it


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 12, 2014)

Does it even matter tho.

Not like anyone can fuck with them without em'.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 12, 2014)

Toneri tried.  And for his troubles he got punched so hard Kaguya felt it.  Again.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 13, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The Databook made a distinction between Madara's Jinchuuriki Sage Mode which is derived from Bijuu chakra and Naruto's Six Paths Sage Mode which is something completly different. Its a mystical spiritual state that gives Naruto the ability to use all chakras and ninja arts with extreme mastery.
> Being a spiritual mode it canot get lost unless Naruto gets brain damage or something lol
> Btw Naruto made a one handed FRS in the movie in freaking BASE and Toneri is fucking Kaguya/Hagoromo level yet Naruto kicked his ass.



That description  of what Naruto trans was the most retarded thing ever. But then when I realized that Naruto regenerated Kakashi eye w/o knowing what he even did. I realized just how much BS kishi was on. That power up is ridiculous for the description. Gained the knowledge of All ninja techniques and mastery enabeling him to master all his techniques instantly smh while sasuke didnt even master his dang doujutsu during the manga.

But that mythical state is probably restricted to Sages Six Path Mode. Most likely gaining the knowledge acquired by all the bijuu through out the years. Seeing as how So many characters gained a lot of info through Chakra


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Dec 13, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto retains their powers.... They just lost they seals.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> Toneri tried.  And for his troubles he got punched so hard Kaguya felt it.  Again.



hyuuga are konoha's strongest clan


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 13, 2014)

At most they lost their respective yang healing/yin six paths chakra enhancing moves due to the seals going away. They did not for a fact however lose their six paths senjutsu/rinnegan because those seals went away. Their eye power/modes are not derived from those tattoos only their for the six path chibaku tensei/healing/yin enhancements...that's it. Seeing as naruto used his six paths senjutsu and sasuke used his rinnegan afterwards is proof enough they didn't lose those. Any other explanation is just nonsense fanfic without any decent proof.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2014)

So have we come to the conclusion that in the movie, the writers just thought it would not make a satisfactory movie if Naruto just came out with RSM and destroyed Toneri without effort?  ANd so it was just "KCM+SM" and "BSM" being enough...frankly KCM combined with SM should have been enough by itself


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 15, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I think so. Naruto probably lost the extra bijuu power when he used all their chakra to end mugen tsukiyomi with sasukd. While sasuke retained rinnegan since its kabuto who most likely awoken it for him.


The problem with that is he'd already used ALL of this bijuu powers, including the last little bit of chakra from Kurama, plus his own chakra when fighting Sasuke. So how did it come back in order to end MT anyway? And if it came back once, why wouldn't it come back again?

In any case, he could always borrow more through the telepathic meeting place the same way he did the first time.

I'm starting to think the anime team is doing what they always do when they have Naruto a level or two behind in all the movies than he is in the manga.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 15, 2014)

They might have lost a small amount of power but Sasuke still has the Rinnegan and EMS abilities and Naruto still has Sage Mode and full control over Kurama. They are now in their early thirties as well, which would most likely mean they are a lot improved from their 18 year old incarnations.

Nobody can fuck with them.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Akaiyasha said:


> They didn't lose them,  more than likely in the last Naruto didn't want to go the extra mile in the movie and start hitting the movie villain with destroy all monsters type barrage of attack. He had/has the capacity inside him for it, it was just unlocked by the sage. He got all the bijuu chakra in him and is the "meeting" place for thrm now. Because of him they can chat with each other so I doubt they wouldn't keep a level of chakra within him.
> 
> Sasuke also managed to get Hashirama cells I think from when Kabuto was healing him, which helped along the unlocking of the rinnengan. It was unlocked by the sage as well but it almost always seems to be on.
> 
> I think part of why Naruto hasn't used RM is a practical one. Those that only watch the anime don't know about it. It's the same principle for the games: they'll only have characters unlocked from up until the time the anime has aired. Cross check air dates and game releases if you'd like. Even the movies up until now have been consistent with this "rule".



Sasuke showed his Rinnegan in the movie though, so that part is bunk.


----------

